# HGVC Tuscany, Italy



## jin (Jan 7, 2014)

I just thought people may find it interesting that  Hgvc Tuscany (Italy) is avail for Booking --- Now, even if you are not elite status.  I just booked a 1br plus unit for 2 wks in mid July.  Several other summer dates as well as many spring dates are currently available.  This has to be booked through a live agent thus incurs a $99 fee for a changeable reservation.  I was able to get around the higher fee however by first booking a changeable reservation online, then having the agent change it!  Best of luck, Pete


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 7, 2014)

jin said:


> I just thought people may find it interesting that  Hgvc Tuscany (Italy) is avail for Booking --- Now, even if you are not elite status.  I just booked a 1br plus unit for 2 wks in mid July.  Several other summer dates as well as many spring dates are currently available.  This has to be booked through a live agent thus incurs a $99 fee for a changeable reservation.  I was able to get around the higher fee however by first booking a changeable reservation online, then having the agent change it!  Best of luck, Pete



Thanks for sharing 

I hope you have a wonderful trip. Please report back regarding your HGVC stay. I'm curious about the things to see and do in the local area and the resort amenities.


----------



## presley (Jan 7, 2014)

It's confusing that they've officially changed the name of one of the Orlando resort to Tuscany Village if they have a HGVC in Tuscany the city.  

At any rate, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 8, 2014)

presley said:


> It's confusing that they've officially changed the name of one of the Orlando resort to Tuscany Village if they have a HGVC in Tuscany the city.



We'll just have to get used to calling the property in Italy's Tuscany region by its actual name, The Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne.


----------



## jin (Jan 9, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful trip. Please report back regarding your HGVC stay. I'm curious about the things to see and do in the local area and the resort amenities.



Thx, I'll be sure to do so.  The website states Florence, Pisa, Venice and even Rome are doable excursions, so I should be able to do a ton without even trying too hard!  Resort is brand new, so should be nice....


----------



## johnf0614 (Jan 9, 2014)

jin said:


> I just thought people may find it interesting that  Hgvc Tuscany (Italy) is avail for Booking --- Now, even if you are not elite status.  I just booked a 1br plus unit for 2 wks in mid July.  Several other summer dates as well as many spring dates are currently available.  This has to be booked through a live agent thus incurs a $99 fee for a changeable reservation.  I was able to get around the higher fee however by first booking a changeable reservation online, then having the agent change it!  Best of luck, Pete



Wow, thats great news.  I wonder if its a glitch in their system.  The guidebook still states its only available to Tuscany owners in 2014, and everyone else beginning 2015.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Wow!  Hope you guys have a blast!*

Just looked at the website.  That is gonna be a beautiful place sitting up there on the hillside.  Might have to do a Marriott to Hilton direct exchange one day with a Tugger.


----------



## elaine (Jan 9, 2014)

does this have an RCI # yet--so I can put in a "wishlist" search?


----------



## jin (Jan 9, 2014)

elaine said:


> does this have an RCI # yet--so I can put in a "wishlist" search?



I doubt it, since Hilton lists my reservation under "property #225" and not even its real name yet!


----------



## pacman (Jan 9, 2014)

I just contacted HGVC on Italy, and they said it was tentatively scheduled to be finished October 1 2014. Non-owners can book at the usual 9 months out.
Point structure appears to be the same as usual.

pacman


----------



## johnf0614 (Jan 12, 2014)

pacman said:


> I just contacted HGVC on Italy, and they said it was tentatively scheduled to be finished October 1 2014. Non-owners can book at the usual 9 months out.
> 
> Point structure appears to be the same as usual.
> 
> ...




Strange. The OP claims they already booked a summer week. Yet the property isn't finished yet???


----------



## levatino (Jan 12, 2014)

It isn't all that uncommon for resorts to begin booking before being finished.  After all, Starwood was selling Aruba there before even "starting" to build the resort.  Of course, the resort was never built and people were inconvenienced.

I guess its a situation to keep in mind but, I tend to doubt there is reason for concern.  After all Italy is not known to have strikes and work stopage.  :hysterical:

The OP would have to really have a LONG strike though to run into a problem.  I would'nt hesitate to book if I were the OP.

As a frequent traveler to Italy, who happens to be an HGVC owner I am surprised how unexcited I am for this location.  I think it has to do with the location, points cost and idea of staying in a timeshare while in Tuscany.

Many family run farms have guest lodging in outbuildings (with in-unit cooking facilities) in Tuscany/Umbria for a reasonable cost.  Often they are closer to transportation hubs or major tourist attractions.  To me they afford a much more intimate look at Tuscany, that is less expensive, and more centrally located.  I was invited to go olive picking with the farmer, and given a cooking lesson from one wife.

i guess options are nice though.


----------



## jin (Jan 12, 2014)

johnf0614 said:


> Strange. The OP claims they already booked a summer week. Yet the property isn't finished yet???


Yes, this is quite typical of most developments -- you want to rent out property as soon as you can and build in phases to return income as fast as possible.  Marriotts Kuaii Lagoons offered a significant discount to go to the resort after it's initial phase was completed, and this shrank to 0 as it neared completion, but the finished units were always occupied!


----------



## lleedy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm an owner at Borgo all Vigne. I was there in July however it was not complete so they put us up in a vineyard condo close by.  We were given a tour of the construction site.  They said it would be complete by Jan 14 but personally did not think that was going to be possible.  The area around Borgo all Vigne is in the country side and absolutely beautiful.  Pisa and Florence are easy drives. The beach is even easy to get to.


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2014)

That resort looks like it will be awesome.  Good for Hilton actually building a new resort in Italy.

Steve


----------

